

Acquire These Skills for a Higher Salary - elmyraduff
https://salaryfairy.com/blog/acquire-these-skills-for-a-higher-salary

======
minimaxir
_We collected over 165,000 salary predictions from 14,000 Salary Fairy users
and analyzed how skills correlate with salaries._

...and of course, correlation does not imply causation. Additionally, there's
a high chance of multicolinearity between the skills which will skew the
results.

A better tactic is to use a linear regression and determine importance from
the coefficients.

------
thrush
May as well just learn everything on this list...
[http://www.computer.org/portal/web/swebok](http://www.computer.org/portal/web/swebok)

